#  > Geral >  > Análises Técnicas >  >  Ajuda em Ponto a Ponto.

## eduardoalmeida

Bom dia a todos.
Gostaria de saber a opinião dos mais experientes se consigo fechar esse ponto a ponte.


O enlace vai sair de uma torre de 35 metros, com as coordenadas: 
latitude 21°56'5.60"S 
longitude 48°17'37.20"O


E vai para uma torre de 28 metros
latitude 22° 2'38.04"S 
longitude 48°20'11.59"O


De inicio será um Link de 50 megas full.
Os equipamentos que pretendo usar são, Rocket Dish de 30Dbi com RB912.

----------


## faelldantas

Porque não utiliza as antenas de Algcom? São excelentes para esse tipo de aplicação.

----------


## eduardoalmeida

É que eu já tenho essas Dish aqui.

----------


## eduardoalmeida

Amigo o local correto não seria aí.
AP = -21.93488888888889,-48.293666666666695
Estação = -22.0439,-48.3365527777778

----------


## sphreak

> Amigo o local correto não seria aí.
> AP = -21.93488888888889,-48.293666666666695
> Estação = -22.0439,-48.3365527777778


Calculei conforme os dados passados...
Em breve edito o post

----------


## sphreak

> Bom dia a todos.
> Gostaria de saber a opinião dos mais experientes se consigo fechar esse ponto a ponte.
> 
> 
> O enlace vai sair de uma torre de 35 metros, com as coordenadas: 
> latitude 21°56'5.60"S 
> longitude 48°17'37.20"O
> 
> 
> ...





> Amigo o local correto não seria aí.
> AP = -21.93488888888889,-48.293666666666695
> Estação = -22.0439,-48.3365527777778


Amigo... a princípio você terá problemas devido a obstrução de relevo (uns morros aí na frente). A torre na área rural teria que ser deslocada para outro ponto para escapar da linha do morro no caminho.



As setas vermelhas representam a obstrução no cenário atual. 

O correto seria deslocar a torre em área rural para um ponto na área de lavoura, ou fazer uma repetição nesta área:



Somente com este deslocamento da torre rural ou repetição nesta área o enlace será possível.

Neste cenário abaixo o enlace é viável.







A princípio teu cenário nas posições atuais me parece problemático!!! Com ajustes funciona!

----------


## eduardoalmeida

Amigo obrigado pela ajuda. A estação é aí mesmo nesse local que vc colocou na imagem 4. o AP vai ser nesse local que está na imagem.

----------


## sphreak

Neste caso tem tudo pra dar certo! So montar e configurar direitinho que fica show!

Enviado via SM-J110L usando UnderLinux App

----------

